
Systems Esthetics (1968) - kevinSuttle
http://www.arts.ucsb.edu/faculty/jevbratt/readings/burnham_se.html
======
yarrel
A new collection of Burnham's writings has just been published -

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/dissolve-
comprehension](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/dissolve-comprehension)

Highly recommended!

